# Gremlins



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Mmmmm just tried to start my genny and it runs for two or 3 mins then dies?????????? seems to be running fast - any pointers?

Also replaced my battery and now the panel which shows battery power and tank levels is not working? lights etc all ok.....

Deep joy... :?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sounds like a silly question but you have got a decent amount of petrol in the tank??

And you have got the positive and negative the right way round on the battery. I know its 11.15 at night but go and check NOW!! It can damage your van if its the wrong way round.

Dazzer


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Edgie said:


> Mmmmm just tried to start my genny and it runs for two or 3 mins then dies?????????? seems to be running fast - any pointers?


Air leak on the inlet manifold somewhere.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Had the same problem last year. I think Gaspode is right.

Ian


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Battery 100% correct fitting - will take a look at inlet....

Thanks chaps :wink:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Have you really checked the battery area to make sure a wire hasnt dropped down that connects the info panel?? Its real easy to "loose" a connection when there is a whole bunch of em to be fitted to the battery terminal.

Dazzer


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice, electrics now sorted, just a fuse blown....however struggling with the genny, even with plenty of fuel on board it runs beautifully for 10-15mins then just cuts - restart runs for 2-3 mins cuts :? :? :? :?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

So it runs for 10-15 mins from cold?? Then for only a few mins when warm am i right?? Could be sticking choke system, if you can get to it check the choke linkages and make sure they are moving freely and give em a blast of WD40 for good measure!!

Keep us informed

Dazzer


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Dazzer :angel: yep sticking linkage - vrooom vrooom works a treat now.....


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Fantastic!!!  Glad to be of service!!!!!!!! :wink: 

Dazzer


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Edgie said:


> Mmmmm just tried to start my genny and it runs for two or 3 mins then dies?????????? seems to be running fast - any pointers?
> 
> Also replaced my battery and now the panel which shows battery power and tank levels is not working? lights etc all ok.....
> 
> Deep joy... :?


Snaffle ratchet could be sticking.
Or the critchet pin could be jammed in the snuffling bush.


----------

